
The Man Who Solved the Market - chmaynard
https://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=11455
======
deepnotderp
Worth noting that RenTec is not the only hyper successful quant fund, others
like TGS Management are also extremely successful, as are several smaller
"prop" type funds.

~~~
scawf
do you have some names for those others prop trading firms ?

